# Ultegra 11-speed & updated electronic: Finally some leaks?



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't know if the following info is legit, but, FWIW:

(though it would make sense for Shimano to leak some info, in light of SRAM's recent big announcements)


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Also, this write-up, which I assume was either a) released prematurely and then yanked (this is from a cached web page), or b) is simply someone's idea of a hoax.


_*Shimano Launch New 11-Speed Ultegra*
_
Triathlon Plus|Gear|Gear News| 25/04/2013 09:53am


*Shimano incorporates 11-speed to Ultegra
*
Today SHIMANO launches its 2014 Ultegra lineup. The new 6800 series incorporates race proven Dura-Ace technologies to improve comfort and control, like an 11-speed rider tuned drivetrain, improved shifting performance and more braking power. Both groupsets share their true spirit of the sport. Where Dura-Ace focuses fully on professional race level, Ultegra brings race proven technology to cycling enthusiasts.

The dual control shifters give tactile feedback to the rider that the gear shift has been completed. With a shorter lever stroke and defined click engagement the shift is completed. The hoods and bracket grip are more compact, and the carbon lever has been redesigned to improve ergonomics and control.

Both derailleurs have also been completely redesigned. They are more compact, lighter, feature a shorter stroke at the lever and deliver more even shifting effort throughout the full range of the cassette. The new drivetrain makes shifting and braking as easy as possible so a rider can, concentrate on the ride, especially in tough conditions.

The new Ultegra 6800 series has 10% more braking power that its predecessor. The extra brake power results in enhanced control, especially from the hood position. This, in large, is as a result of the new symmetrical dual pivot design and the new brake shoe compound. Besides increased braking power, modulation is improved by using new polymer-coated BC-R680 cables. The Ultegra brakes are also available in a direct mount version for aerodynamics (BR-R6800).

Ultegra 6800 has a rider-tuned drivetrain. Rider-tuned means that riders can individually choose a large variety of gearing options for all kinds of riding, whether you ride races, Gran Fondo’s, sportives or cyclocross. The Ultegra cassette is going 11-speed. From 11-23T all the way to 11-32T. The Ultegra 6800 crank shares the same 4 arm design as its Dura-Ace counterpart. The 4 arms provide a better power transfer compared to a five arm design, and reduce overall weight. The crank is available in 53x39T, 52x36T, 50x34T and 46x36T.

The chain (CN-6800) with a new surface technology called Sil-tec. an advanced surface plating technology to increase performance. Recently debuted in the Dura-Ace 9000 chain, Sil-Tec technology adds a low friction surface treatment that runs smoother and lasts longer.

With Ultegra going 11-speed SHIMANO has developed an 11-speed wheel on Ultegra level, the WH-6800. This lightweight wheel has a wide flange hub and an offset rim for high rigidity and power transmission. It has a digital adjustment system and less quick release axial force for easy maintenance and cup & cone bearings for durability. 

Compatible in tubular, tube and tubeless. As with all SHIMANO wheels, the WH-6800 is 100% in-house produced and hand-assembled.


Read more: Shimano Launch New 11-Speed Ultegra - Triathlon Plus | TriRadar.comhttp://www.triradar.com/gear/shimano-launch-new-11-speed-ultegra/#ixzz2RkeHTFd6


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Blah,
That frame looks like some crappy chinese open mold get up. I do like the Shimano components though.

Very nice.


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

The article didn't mention the real innovations here: Wireless brakes!!

But you didn't hear it from me. I don't want Shimano getting all law-suity on me.



SystemShock said:


> Don't know if the following info is legit, but, FWIW:


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

"Finally some leaks? "

That's what they said when SRAM announced their new hydraulic road brakes.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

tihsepa said:


> Blah,
> That frame looks like some crappy chinese open mold get up. I do like the Shimano components though.
> 
> Very nice.


Couldn't agree more, but yeah the Shimano components are cool!


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

Good, this means 10 speed Ultegra Di2 will go for much less now.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

looigi said:


> "Finally some leaks? "
> 
> That's what they said when SRAM announced their new hydraulic road brakes.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

More info and a lot more photos (with credit to RBR poster krtassoc, who apparently has been googling around too):

*Cyclinside.com - Ultegra 2014 va a 11V e imita il fratello maggiore


*(it's in Italian, but Google Chrome can translate that for you)


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

I need to pick up some 10 speed Di2 soon then. I have too many rear wheels to switch over to 11sp anytime soon or maybe even ever.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

SystemShock said:


> More info and a lot more photos (with credit to RBR poster krtassoc, who apparently has been googling around too):
> 
> *Cyclinside.com - Ultegra 2014 va a 11V e imita il fratello maggiore
> 
> ...


Those pictures look like they are the mechanical cable activated components.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Those pictures look like they are the mechanical cable activated components.


Yup, I'd agree on those.


----------



## AGW (May 20, 2012)

SystemShock said:


> Yup, I'd agree on those.


From the cyclinside article, yes (hence why the'yre referred to as 6800), but the components on the Shimano promo frame are definitely Di2.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

AGW said:


> From the cyclinside article, yes (hence why the'yre referred to as 6800), but the components on the Shimano promo frame are definitely Di2.


Agree on that as well.

Ppl who are focused on either the mech or the electric can probably rest easy, as you'd think Shimano is going to release both for the new Ultegra (though maybe not exactly at the same time?, i.e. they'd likely announce both at the same time, but the actual release dates for the two could be somewhat different).


.


----------



## AGW (May 20, 2012)

Shimano is making some updates to their wheels and pedals for 2014 and have a tentative release date for some of that in September. I imagine mfg for 6800/6870 would be in full swing not long after that in order for it to be OEM on the 2014 round of bikes. It always seems to take longer to get a hold of new group kits by themselves than it does buying it on complete bike. We'll see how long it takes to get SRAM 22, for instance.


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

Id be surprised if they updated the Ui2 FD or RD- other than change of color. We can already use 6700 Ui2 with 11sp via firmware upgrade.


----------



## Jason303 (Mar 13, 2013)

All the details: New Ultegra 6800: 11 Speeds, Lighter, More Ergo | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos
View attachment 279997


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

$1250 for that group is excellent!

Those are going to sell like crazy if they are anywhere near as good as the 9000 groups.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

tihsepa said:


> Blah,
> That frame looks like some crappy chinese open mold get up.


LOL ... don't know your frames do you? It's a repainted Scott Foil, not a Chinese knock off. Might want to actually look at the frame before dissing it.

As for Shimano Ultegra ... all I can say is Blah! Di2 Ultegra is better, but the cable stuff, just not interesting, heavy and expensive compared to SRAM components.


----------



## AGW (May 20, 2012)

Full_Spectrum said:


> Id be surprised if they updated the Ui2 FD or RD- other than change of color. We can already use 6700 Ui2 with 11sp via firmware upgrade.


Only with a 9070 RD, and the 6770 FD doesn't trim to accomodate the 11th cog. It was never Shimano's intent for 6770 and 9070 to be compatible.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Jason303 said:


> All the details: New Ultegra 6800: 11 Speeds, Lighter, More Ergo | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos



Yay! Shimano finally announced it. I guess they felt they had to, in light of SRAM's recent announcement. 

One disappointment... no 12-28 cassette, as they had with Dura Ace 9000.
Only cassettes announced thus far are 11-23T, 11-25T, 12-25T, 11-28T, 11-32T. This is better than SRAM's 11-speed options, which were ALL 11-X cassettes, but still. 

Campy will give you a 12-27 or 12-29 in 11-speed, so it's not like it's so difficult.

Other than that, looks like a nice group, and it's allegedly shipping late June.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

The Shimano Ultegra 11 speed version of WiFli certainly seems attractive (50/34 compact with 11-32 and a medium cage derailleur), especially given the possibility of a Rapid Unscheduled Disassembly event of SRAM's RD. Still, Athena offers some advantages (available chainrings, lower weight, works with old hubs/wheels, starts with 12 cog cassettes, carbon options), so my bet is the online prices will be below Athena's pretty quick, so maybe around $850?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Cassettes that start with 12 are awful, and you hate freedom and puppies if you think they make any sense.
#11 tooth 4evah!


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

demonrider said:


> Good, this means 10 speed Ultegra Di2 will go for much less now.


Don't bet on it. 

Dura Ace 7800 components are actually going up on Fleabay recently.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I will be very interested in the Ultegra 6800 11-spd.
This new group will put a lot of pressure on Sram and Campy for sure.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> $1250 for that group is excellent!
> 
> Those are going to sell like crazy if they are anywhere near as good as the 9000 groups.


If Ultegra 6800 is to DA 9000 in a similar way that Ultegra 6700 is to DA 7900, then I expect Ultegra 6800 to sell like hot cakes! The only real knock against DA 9000 is the price of entry. With Ultegra 6800, Shimano now has lower that barrier to the point it's almost a no-brainer now.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Coolhand said:


> Cassettes that start with 12 are awful, and you hate freedom and puppies if you think they make any sense.
> #11 tooth 4evah!


So it's all YOUR fault, then. :wink5:


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

Coolhand said:


> Cassettes that start with 12 are awful, and you hate freedom and puppies if you think they make any sense.
> #11 tooth 4evah!


Since I ride a cassette starting with 13 (w/ std. crank), please tell me what _I_ hate _in addition_ to freedom and puppies.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

paulfeng said:


> Since I ride a cassette starting with 13 (w/ std. crank), please tell me what _I_ hate _in addition_ to freedom and puppies.


I think the Church of the Eleven-Tooth-Cog™ (led by the Right Reverend Coolhand) regards you as an infidel and heretic. :smilewinkgrin:

They're also probably really mad at Campy for continuing to make 13-X cassettes in 10-speed. It's just such a slap in the face, you know.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

everyone i know who's planning a group upgrade are waiting for this. looks like good stuff.


----------

